# The most interesting fountain in your city...



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

post pic of this fountain


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Chicago*


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Clarence Buckingham Memorial Fountain, Chicago. (And yes it is interesting!)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Bnei Brak suburb of Tel Aviv,Israel*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The Chicago one is the one from Al Bundy isn't it? :lol:

I love ours when they are frozen









We have a mini-Jet d'Eau in Zurich (I always drive there by pedalo )









Here the original in Geneva:









But the most intersting is in Basel - by Tinguely:








In winter


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Scott Fountain in Detroit:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The most violent one: Kinlifresserbrunnen (Childreneater) in Bern:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago River fountain, making like an arch on the river.










same location from a different location. Hmm... a Canadian Flag in Chicago is a first, unless thats not chicago.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

*Font Màgica in Barceelona*


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> The Chicago one is the one from Al Bundy isn't it? :lol:
> 
> I love ours when they are frozen


Nice pic!



> But the most intersting is in Basel - by Tinguely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this one, of course.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

*Flora Fountain, Mumbai*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Some fountains of New York City*










city hall











Bethesda Terrace










Jenkins fountain, in Brooklyn











Pulitzer fountain










The pan of rohallion











Columbus statue fountain, in Columbus Square










The fountain in front of the General Motors










Fountain cascade at Rockefeller Center









Sunken plaza of Rockefeller Center











Bryant park










2 world financial's fountain










This is on the corner of Avenue of America's and 50th street










My favorite, samuel paley Fountain










Union Square




























Washington Square


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

HariR said:


> *Flora Fountain, Mumbai*


I'm going to Mumbai soon and have seen photos of the Flora Fountain in guide books, but it's always dry in the photos. Is it on all the time now? Was it broken for a while? It looks fu...king awesome!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

nygirl said:


> The pan of rohallion



Ah yes, certainly this one...

Washington Square: not particularly spectacular, but I love it for the associations...

In Paris, I have always enjoyed the 'Homage to Stravinsky' fountain...

The Grant Park fountain in Chicago is of course modelled after the Bassin d'Apollon in Versailles. Also, the Great Lakes fountain by the Art Institute is usually bypassed: 
http://img.groundspeak.com/cache/log/16528aa9-27ba-4bf0-91eb-625a31887160.jpg

I hope the great Italian fountains get posted...


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

This fountain in Buenos Aires is magnificent. Sadly, when I visited there in 2002, it was not working. Hopefully, it's been fixed.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The fountains in Chicago look really amazing!

Here's another of the Font Màgica in Barcelona previously shown:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> I love ours when they are frozen


That's nice that they leave the water running until it freezes. In all other places it seems to be customary to turn off the water before temperatures drop to zero celsius to prevent the water pipes from exploding.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> I'm going to Mumbai soon and have seen photos of the Flora Fountain in guide books, but it's always dry in the photos. Is it on all the time now? Was it broken for a while? It looks fu...king awesome!



Well I am not so sure, have not been to the city in a long time. Maybe someone in the Indian forum would know.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> I'm going to Mumbai soon and have seen photos of the Flora Fountain in guide books, but it's always dry in the photos. Is it on all the time now? Was it broken for a while? It looks fu...king awesome!


mmm...You might wanna call your travel agent and get a guide or just look for it in Mumbai by asking people around.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

CASERTA, ITALIA.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

PERUGIA, ITALIA

FONTANA MAGGIORE (XIII° CENTURY)


----------

